#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Venda Mikrotik Sxt.

## z4gors

Srs, boa tarde.

Estou vendendo um Mikrotik Routerboard Sxt Lite 5ndr2, usada durante 4 meses, está funcionando perfeitamente.

Peço aos adms do grupo que se estou infringindo alguma regra nesta minha publicação, me informe que eu apago o tópico ou podem tomar as devidas providências e me informar onde posso realizar o anúncio.

Segue o link do anúncio: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-sxt-lite5-_JM

DESCRIÇÃO

CPE MIKROTIK ROUTERBOARD SXT LITE 5NDR2
O Novo melhor custo/beneficio em CPE 5GHz. O SXT Lite5 (SXT 5nDr2), antena 
integrada de 5Ghz e 16dBi com CPU de 600MHz, 64MB de RAM e Level3 RouterOS 
instalado.

Agradeço a atenção de todos!

----------


## 1929

O local correto é nos Classificados.

----------


## z4gors

Obrigados.

----------

